# Dune: Erste Bilder von Villeneuves Science-Fiction-Verfilmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dune: Erste Bilder von Villeneuves Science-Fiction-Verfilmung*

						Zur Neuverfilmung des Science-Fiction-Klassikers Dune durch Denis Villeneuve hat VanityFair die ersten Bilder veröffentlicht. Das Remake soll im Dezember 2020 in die deutschen Kinos kommen und bietet mit Oscar Isaac, Timothee Chalamet, Josh Brolin, Rebecca Ferguson, Jason Momoa, Javier Bardem und Sängerin Zendaya eine erstklassige Starbesetzung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dune: Erste Bilder von Villeneuves Science-Fiction-Verfilmung*


----------



## Baer85 (17. April 2020)

Die Bilder gefallen mir. Sieht sehr "geerdet" aus.


----------



## Alreech (17. April 2020)

NaJa.
Für eine Feudale Gesellschaft recht wenig Prunk & Protz bei den Atreidis (arme Schlucker? kein Wunder kommt ihnen keines der anderen Häuser zu hilfe). Kommt aber vieleicht noch bei Haus Harkonnen & Corrino als Kontrast.

Und die Dolche / Kurzschwerter sind so ziemlich sinnlos: 
Wenn die Klinge in der Halterung frei liegt schlitzt  man damit die Polster auf wenn man sich irgendwo hinsetzt oder bleibt irgendwo hängen. Wer baut sowas?
Gut, die Scheide könnte aus durchsichtigen Material sein damit der Träger mit seiner teuer verziehrten Klinge zeigen kann wie reich seine Familie ist... aber wenn das Ding Model 0815 ist das jeder Soldat trägt?

Der lange Griff ist bei einer kurzen Klinge ist auch sinnlos: bei einer langen, relativ schweren Klinge als Hebel bekommt man mit beiden Händen mehr Schlagkraft (zumindest gegen ungepanzerte Gegner).
Kurze Klinge = kurzer Hebel, wenig Gewicht, kein Grund beide Hände zu verwenden, kein Grund für einen langen Griff.


----------



## MaDDoG1207 (17. April 2020)

Bin kein Fan des Buchs sowie des ersten Verfilmung von 1984 (schlechtester Lynch-Film, katastrophaler Schnitt), obwohl sie stellenweise sehr gute Ansätze und Szenen hatte. Gespannt kann man trotzdem auf Villeneuves Umsetzung sein, finde die Bilder des Drehs aber eher schlicht und unspektakulär, muss natürlich nichts heißen.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2020)

MaDDoG1207 schrieb:


> Bin kein Fan des Buchs sowie des ersten Verfilmung von 1984 (schlechtester Lynch-Film, katastrophaler Schnitt), obwohl sie stellenweise sehr gute Ansätze und Szenen hatte.


Ich finde den Film genial.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> Für eine Feudale Gesellschaft recht wenig Prunk & Protz bei den  Atreidis (arme Schlucker? kein Wunder kommt ihnen keines der anderen  Häuser zu hilfe). Kommt aber vieleicht noch bei Haus Harkonnen &  Corrino als Kontrast.



Die Atreides sind zwar ein großes Adelshaus, wurden aber auch in den Büchern immer ehr als wenig protzig beschrieben / dargestellt, als mehr als sparsam und vergleichsweise schlicht. Es passt also durchaus das sie in keinen so überzogenen Prunk dargestellt werden wie das beim imperialen Herrscherhaus der Corino definitiv sein muss, das geizt ja absolut nicht seinen Reichtum nach außen zu präsentieren.



Alreech schrieb:


> Der lange Griff ist bei einer kurzen Klinge ist auch sinnlos: bei einer  langen, relativ schweren Klinge als Hebel bekommt man mit beiden Händen  mehr Schlagkraft (zumindest gegen ungepanzerte Gegner).
> Kurze Klinge = kurzer Hebel, wenig Gewicht, kein Grund beide Hände zu verwenden, kein Grund für einen langen Griff.



Nicht wenn es darum geht einen präzisen Stich durch einen Körperschild zu machen. Körperschilde können in Dune nur bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit und möglichst ruhigen Führung durchdrungen werden, wenn man dabei die Klinge mit beiden Händen führt ist die Präzision beim ausführen des Stichs wesentlich besser, als mit einer Hand.
Also nicht zwangsläufig sinnlos, in diesen Szenario. 

@gezeigte Bilder:
Die Destillanzüge sehen ok aus, auch die Besetzung der einzelnen Charaktere des Hauses Atreides  scheint auf den ersten Blick ok zu sein, rein vom Wiedererkennungswert, sofern jeder von ihnen auch die Rolle spielen wird die ich denke.
Ansonsten haben die Bilder natürlich erstmal ehr wenig Aussagekraft und es bleibt abzuwarten inwieweit der Film den Romanvorlagen halbwegs gerecht werden wird. 

Was ich mich allerdings noch Frage ist wenn die schwarze Frau im Destilanzug auf dem einen Bild darstellen wird...

Trotzdem, freut mich das nach so langer Zeit mal wieder was mit dem Dune-Universum gemacht wird, welches nach wie vor mein persönlicher Favorit unter den Scifi-Welten bleibt.


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2020)

Ich finde, die Opulenz der Lynch-Verfilmung setzt durchaus Maßstäbe. Kritisch waren da eher ein paar dramaturgisch unverständliche / unnötige Abweichungen von der Vorlage und dass die Produktion - wie schon der frühere Versuche, unter keinem guten Stern stand und am Ende Etliches eher notdürftig zusammenfriemelte. Der DC verbessert Einiges, nur nicht die Konsistenz, weil viel Schlüsselszenen, obwohl abgedreht, entweder gar nicht mehr oder nur noch in schlechter Qualität vorlagen und weiterhin fehlen. Bei den späteren Miniserien sieht's genau anders aus: Inhaltlich ziemlich werkgetreu, aber das zu geringe Budget schimmert an allen Ecken und Enden durch.

Ich setze keine allzu großen Hoffnungen auf den neuen Anlauf, würde mich aber freuen, wenn daraus zumindest eine solide Interpretation wird.
Der Stoff ist meines Erachtens einfach zu umfangreich und zu sehr von Details getragen für einen oder auch mehrere Kinofilme. Eine Serie mit dem Budget einer Filmreihe könnte es eher bringen, das Ergebnis wäre aber vermutlich nicht mit einem großen Publikum kompatibel, damit es sich rechnet.


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2020)

Die Lynch-Filme waren super, finde ich.


----------



## MaDDoG1207 (17. April 2020)

Lynchs Umsetzung wäre sicherlich sehr sehenswert gewesen, wenn er den Final cut gehabt hätte. De Laurentis hat ihm diesen aber vertraglich verwehrt, Lynch hat allerdings trotzdem zugesagt, was im Grunde sein Ur-Fehler gewesen ist. So hat De Laurentis zum Ende der Produktion, nachdem die Dreharbeiten unter Lynchs Führung in Mexiko abgeschlossen waren, in L.A. beim Schnitt das Ruder übernommen und so das nüchterne und seltsame Ergebnis selbst besiegelt, was er auch letztlich zugegeben hat. Er wollte den Film unbedingt auf ca. 2 Stunden zusammenpressen (damit die Kinos der Abendaufführung zustimmten) und hat es auch getan. Bei der sehr komplexen Vorlage und viel Restmaterial war es viel zu viel des Guten oder besser gesagt Schlechten. Eigentlich waren ja 3 Filme geplant, aber nach den schwachen Kritiken und Einspielergebnissen war der Ofen aus.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Film stellenweise hohe Qualitäten und Opulenz zeigt, aber der Schnitt macht mehr aus als man meint und dieser war für ein 40Mio-Produktion grottig. Wäre dieser gelungen gewesen, dann hättet ihr den Film wahrscheinlich geliebt.

Lynch weigert sich bis heute die neuen Fassungen zu sehen (die erste Cut-Fassung hat er gerade so bei der Uraufführung ertragen), er hat seit dem keinen einzigen Vertrag ohne Final Cut Rechte unterschrieben.


----------



## Alreech (18. April 2020)

Lynchs Version ist immer noch besser als das was Jodorowsky daraus gemacht hätte...

Und mal schaun was bei Villeneuves raus kommt.
Laut ihm ist das ja eine Parabel auf den Kapitalismus und Ausbeutung der Erde, und laut VanityFair ist Paul sowas wie "eine Greta Thunberg mit Jedi Diplom von Hogwarts".


----------



## MaDDoG1207 (23. April 2020)

wenn es interessiert, hier ein schöner Beitrag zu Lynchs Sicht:

https://www.gamezone.de/Dune-Remake-in-Planung-Film-206757/News/kinofilm-remake-david-lynch-1348566/


----------

